# frog i can put in Faunarium



## MDCH (Apr 29, 2010)

i was wondering what type of frog i could put in faunarium i was thinking either frog or lizard but that would be for the rep section :blush: if any of you have any info let me know


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Keep it for inverts, they're not really big enough for frogs.

Ade


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

I've heard of people keeping young pacman frogs in them?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have my horned frog in one


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I never said there weren't people who didn't, I just personally don't agree with their use for them.

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> I never said there weren't people who didn't, I just personally don't agree with their use for them.
> 
> Ade


why?

i only use faunariums for baby frog and small pacmans as they aren't big enough for most adult frogs.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Far too much ventilation meaning they dry out too quickly?


----------



## MDCH (Apr 29, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Far too much ventilation meaning they dry out too quickly?


 thanks for the replies people and the info bothrops what could be put in one


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Far too much ventilation meaning they dry out too quickly?


cling film solves that.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I am talking about the long term housing here, not temporary use for juveniles or quarantine.

MDCH didn't appear to be asking about using one temporarily, but rather looking for something to put in there permanently.

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> cling film solves that.


So basically creating zero airflow in there and potential suffocation of the inhabitant/s? 

Faunariums are for temp housing only (just IMO), I think they look very cheap and displeasing to the eye also.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

MDCH said:


> thanks for the replies people and the info bothrops what could be put in one



Faunariums are great for storing large numbers of crickets and other livefoods in. 

They are also great for holding frogs whilst you clean out their enclosure or when you are moving them.


They are great for temporary housing for baby snakes.


They are not good permanent frog homes.


You could keep baby frogs in them (I've had success with 'pacman' frog babies for example). A good tip here is to put a wedge of paper or a couple of magazines under one side so that the water pools at the other end and gives a moisture gradient for the occupant. With this set up, a thick layer of kitchen towel and/or a load of sphagnum moss will work well. However, as an ideal enclosure it is not great (in fact I'd only recommend them for breeders who need lots of cheap houses) and they will soon be outgrown. And of course, as mentioned they will need 'modifications' to help them keep the humidity.

I've also seen fire bellied toads kept in them but this was only for quarantine purposes and not as a proper set-up.



My advice (though you're not going to like it) is that you shouldn't put anything into the faunarium at all.

What you should do is research all the different type of amphibians and decide which one you would really LIKE TO KEEP. Once you've decided that, you can research and save up and produce the APPROPRIATE ENCLOSURE for the animal you want rather than stick something in the faunarium, just 'cos you've got one.

:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

detail3r said:


> So basically creating zero airflow in there and potential suffocation of the inhabitant/s?
> 
> Faunariums are for temp housing only (just IMO), I think they look very cheap and displeasing to the eye also.


sorry i didn't explain myself.
cover some of the top with climg film.


----------



## MDCH (Apr 29, 2010)

i was just askin i've always had glass vivs and wondered about them


----------



## themadherper (Dec 2, 2011)

For a little more or cheaper you can get a large plastic tank or a 2ft glass tank. I'd go for the safe and fun root and get a different set up


----------

